# Oh, pooh. I think I broke my regulator. (milwaukee ma957)



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

As I was re-attaching my regulator to the tank, I must have tightened the adjustment knob because when I opened the cylinder valve .... it went weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I tightened the cylinder as fast as I could and opened the adjustment knob but am afraid that the regulator is damaged. The low pressure gauge won't read below 40psi. If I tighten the adjustment knob, the pressure climbs quickly ... beyond what the needle valve can handle. 

What did I break and is there a replacement part or do I have to replace the whole thing?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not sure, but if you call Milwaukee customer service line they will be able to help you out. They may even send you a replacement part for free. They are really good to deal with.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

And Milwaukee will tell you go to suck eggs.

See this thread

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/48777-regulator.html

They don't cover the gauge.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

It'll still function fine without that gauge.


----------



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

Hm, the gauge does still seeeeeem to work; I just can't dial it down to anything below 40psi but figured it was a result of a blown diaphram. It doesn't seem to want to allow anything less than 40 through... any opening at BAM ... 40psi and I can adjust for more than that but would like to be able to dial it back some. 

I didn't realize that Milwaukee wasn't the optimal choice. The others I considered were at a lower or similiar price point and so thought this was the 'better' route.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I think most of the made-in-China ones at <$100 are as susceptible as this one is. Mine blew out, too, and it still works. It does chap my hide, though.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

The low pressure valve on a norgren regulator I got from Iunknown had the same problem. The gauge and regulator where both american made.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Mine blow up too!!!! Unscrew the gauge, go to a welding store and ask for a low co2 presure gauge the same size. That what i did and work perfect now for less then 20$


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

For Any regulator - everything should be shut off when you're swapping out tanks.

Close the tank, close the main valve, close the needle valve, then swap tanks. Once the regulator is on the new tank, slowly & gently open the tank valve, tehn crack the main to the desired pressure, then open the needle valve.

If you swap tanks without closing the regulator's valves, then slam the open valves w/ >2000PSI, you're going to break something... maybe not every time, but eventually you will break something - I don't care whose regulator you have.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Umm... if your CO2 cylinder has 2000 PSI then you have other problems.

And I strongly disagree with you. With a good regulator they are built to take the pressure, it fact their only function is to take the high pressure and reduce it. So you can't damage them by running pressure through them. I say this based on handling more regulators than most any other member of this forum. Not only regulators used for aquarium use but regulators actually used to regulate CO2 for beverage use.

All you should have to do is close the cylinder valve, remove the regulator, attach regulator to new cylinder, open cylinder valve. Doesn't make a bit of difference if you open it slowly or not. 800 psi doesn't care. Once it has a opening it's going through.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Cheap regulators can work just fine. I use the Milwaukee regulator too, and, by following the manufacturer's directions and backing off on the pressure adjustment knob before installing the regulator, I have never damaged the low pressure gage. Of course these regulators are not robust, industrial models, so they are much more sensitive to any form of abuse. They also may require more maintenance to avoid leaks, but that is another story.

For years I worked with industrial regulators and we always abused them, in ways that even horrify me today, but I don't recall ever damaging one. We also paid top dollar for the regulators and gages. Different application, different use, higher quality required.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Rex Grigg said:


> Umm... if your CO2 cylinder has 2000 PSI then you have other problems.
> 
> And I strongly disagree with you. With a good regulator they are built to take the pressure, it fact their only function is to take the high pressure and reduce it. So you can't damage them by running pressure through them. I say this based on handling more regulators than most any other member of this forum. Not only regulators used for aquarium use but regulators actually used to regulate CO2 for beverage use.
> 
> All you should have to do is close the cylinder valve, remove the regulator, attach regulator to new cylinder, open cylinder valve. Doesn't make a bit of difference if you open it slowly or not. 800 psi doesn't care. Once it has a opening it's going through.


I'm going by the training I've received as a function of changing out 100lb tanks for analytical instrumentation. I was told that hitting open regulators with tank pressure can/will damage them - that they need to be closed when opening the tank valve. I guess 2000PSI is a bit optimistic... ~2x what should be seen.

While I agree that at hundreds of PSI, gas will go through any opening, there is more of a "slamming" effect if the valve is opened quickly than there is if it is opened slowly.


----------

